# Making BuckBoard Bacon Part 1



## tjohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Bought a couple twin packs of pork butts at SAMS Club yesterday
Used 1 for pulled pork, and the other 3 for BuckBoard Bacon

Here's Part 1 of Making BuckBoard Bacon. 

Part 1 is deboning and trimming the pork butts, and then curing the meat
Part 2 is prepping for the smoker, cold smoking the BBB, Slicing and vac sealing

If you've never made your own bacon, it's simple to do and very rewarding.  Better than store bought bacon and you control the chemicals and flavor of your bacon.
BuckBoard bacon is less expensive than belly bacon.  You can still get the great flavor of bacon, but without all the fat.

I've found Hi Mountain and other commercially produced cures, are very salty, and for those of us who are "Salt Sensitive", can be an issue
I buy Country Brown Cure, and add spices.
You could easily substitute Cure #1 for Country Brown Cure
The slabs are "Dry Cured" for 7-10 days in the fridge, and then cold smoked for up to 12 hours

*BACON CURE RECIPE*

12# Pork Shoulder or Pork Bellies(Skin Removed)

4 oz. Country Brown Cure(.32 oz. Cure/lb. Meat Adjust for Amount of Meat)

1 Cup Brown Sugar

2 tsp. Allspice(Optional Ginger)

2 TBSP Cracked Black Pepper(CBP)

2 tsp. Garlic Powder

2 tsp. Onion Powder

2 tsp. Cayenne Pepper

1 TBSP Kosher or Sea Salt(Optional 2-3 TBSP Salt)

Mix all ingredients thoroughly in a bowl.  If brown sugar has clumps, break them up.

Spread dry cure mix liberally on all exposed meat.

Place in ZipLoc bag and in fridge for 7-10 days & turn daily.

The meat will “Sweat” as moisture is drawn out.  This will mix with the dry cure and spices to form a brine solution.  If the meat does not “Sweat”, add 1-2 oz. of water to each bag.  I add 1-2 oz. of water upfront.

Remove from the fridge after 7-10 days and rinse thoroughly under cold water.  Test fry, if salt is too strong, soak for an hour in cold water.

Towel dry and place in fridge overnight, to form pellicle.  You can speed up this process by placing slabs in front of a fan, or hang inside smoker for approximately 1 hour without smoke.

I prefer to “Cold Smoke” BBB or Belly Bacon for 12 hours at temps below 100°, but you can also “Hot Smoke” at higher temps.  I’ve also smoked Bacon at 140° - 160°, to an internal temp of 120°.  Again, 8-12 hours of good clean smoke is necessary.  The color should be almost “Mahogany Red” as it nears completion.

Ends and pieces will have a stronger smoke flavor, and can be used for beans or other foods, where bacon is used.

Optional:

Before the pellicle is formed, sprinkle Cracked Black Pepper(CBP) liberally on one side.
Spread Honey or Maple syrup on one side, with or without CBP
Inject slabs with a diluted mixture of Maple Syrup and water
Thanks for looking!!


Todd

Bone-In Pork Butts From SAMS Club
Ready For Trimming and Deboning








All trimmed and Deboned
Ready for the Cure







Trim Gets Separated and Saved for Making Sausage







Country Brown Cure, Salt and Spices Used in Making My BBB Cure







Slabs Are Covered in Cure, Placed in Zip Lock Bags, and Into the Fridge for 7-10 Days
The Slabs Will "Sweat" During the Curing Process, But I Add a Tablespoon of Water to Speed Things Up.
Flip slabs Once a Day and Back Into the Fridge







TO BE CONTINUED...............


----------



## michael ark (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## mds51 (Jun 4, 2012)

Which is better Pork Butt or Pork Shoulder for BBB and is there a picture tutorial on the forum on how to debone or cut for proper thickness and curing. Thank You!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking good! I have one curing since May 30. We don't salt anything so I agree MTQ is salty, even after multiple soaks, however I use Hi Mountain BBB Cure with good results.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 4, 2012)

Make your own bacon cure, and save a ton of $$

All you need is Cure #1, sugar, salt and some spices, that are most likely in your cupboard

Pork Butt and Pork Shoulder are the same

I always cut my bacon too thin, by following the natural plane of the meat

Chefrob has a great way to slice it up


----------



## ahakohda (Jun 4, 2012)

For a while now I use your BBB recipe as a base for almost all of mine pork smoking. I do add some details but base stays the same. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## miamirick (Jun 4, 2012)

gotta love bacon    way out of my realm to make it though!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 4, 2012)

just smoke some over the weekend. 







  will be watching this one.


----------

